# Ross Conrad in Philly on February 6th



## phillybees (Jan 10, 2010)

The Philadelphia Beekeepers Guild is bringing Ross Conrad to Philly on Sun Feb 6. He will speak on "Transitioning to Organic Beekeeping" in the morning and "Apitherapy" in the afternoon. We will follow his talk with a screening of "Vanishing of the Bees".

The cost is only $25 for the day, which includes lunch. Here is more info:

http://www.phillybeekeepers.org/2010/12/ross_conrad_feb-2011/

We hope to see you there!


----------

